# Second hand MK3 TT Buyers Advice



## niyatioxe (Dec 3, 2021)

Have been looking at second hand MK3 TT's for a while now and wondered whether there were any model variants/years to stay away from.
I can afford anything up to a low mileage 2017 TTS. I'm just wondering is it worth going for a newer model but with the normal TT Quattro or is a TTS on a slightly older MK3 (like 2016/17) worth it, both performance and thrill wise? Is there much difference between the two? Any costly repairs potentially on one but not the other?
If anyone owns/has driven a MK3 and has some advice that would be very much appreciated!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Somebody will tell you to go for a TT, since once 2-staged it will go as fast as TTS (forgetting that even a stage-2 TTS goes as fast as a TT-RS..)
long story short, go for a TTS if you can afford it, completely a different story in terms of std equipment (_quattro_, magnetic ride...)
No YM to avoid specifically, obviously newer/less mileage is better than older/higher mileage.
Thermostat leakage and supersport seat side trims crack the only well known issues, affecting both TT/TTS


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> Somebody will tell you to go for a TT, since once 2-staged it will go as fast as TTS (forgetting that even a stage-2 TTS goes as fast as a TT-RS..)
> long story short, go for a TTS if you can afford it, completely a different story in terms of std equipment (_quattro_, magnetic ride...)
> No YM to avoid specifically, obviously newer/less mileage is better than older/higher mileage.
> Thermostat leakage and supersport seat side trims crack the only well known issues, affecting both TT/TTS


Correction: Stage one TT is faster than a TTS.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

mhh, don't think so, anyway no big meaning in comparing stock vs, tuned… and stock with stock I would prefer a TTS, stage 1 with stage 1 I would again prefer a TTS, and so on


----------



## TTpiloti (Oct 9, 2020)

I've got a TT quattro with stock 230 engine. It's a decent spec with sline, comfort, sound and tech packs. Would I like the extra power of the tts? Yes, but in reality a tts would be no faster in real road driving (I've driven with a 400bhp stage 1 mk2 ttrs and 911 carrera and not been embarrassed on public roads), so don't feel the extra power and uplifted trim bits are worth the extra £4 to £5k a tts would cost for a similar age car. The standard suspension is fine (certainly after the rock hard z4 I had previously), the magnetic ride will be eye wateringly expensive if it goes wrong.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Test drive them all and go for whatever you like best, it’s you that owns and drives it at the end of the day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

TTS you wont ever regret it, TT you'll always wonder

i nearly bought a newer TT, test drove a few, didn't even test drive the TTs, just started it and bought it on the spot

up grading a TT is not the same, so much more to it suspension, brakes, exhaust etc

TTS hands down, so much more power than the TT and its always there


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

It depends on whether you want more equipment or engine?
If you find yourself wanting navigation, mirror dipping, Automatic climate…and you spend most time from traffic light to traffic light.
Then take a well spec TT.

If you have place to enjoy extra HP. Than go for TTS. No brainer!

Worst you can do is get a low spec TTS and then spend 90% of time asking if it’s possible to retrofit x, y ,z?

Best choice is a mid mileage but good spec TTS. Kinda solves all problems 😁

problems:
Kevin pretty much said it all
super sport seats can have side trim issues
Thermostat and water pump can leak. (There are like 1000 of topics on 100 of forums regarding this issue that plagues all VW brands)


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

Having owned and driven both I'm of the opinion that the TTS is the one to go for. It's noticeably quicker and better to drive in any given situation and better equipped . Go for the newest model you can afford with the auto box , FASH and some decent warranty. Good luck.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

TTpiloti said:


> I've got a TT quattro with stock 230 engine. It's a decent spec with sline, comfort, sound and tech packs. Would I like the extra power of the tts? Yes, but in reality a tts would be no faster in real road driving (I've driven with a 400bhp stage 1 mk2 ttrs and 911 carrera and not been embarrassed on public roads), so don't feel the extra power and uplifted trim bits are worth the extra £4 to £5k a tts would cost for a similar age car. The standard suspension is fine (certainly after the rock hard z4 I had previously), the magnetic ride will be eye wateringly expensive if it goes wrong.


Agreed. I drove both before I bought mine and personally preferred the TT over the TTS. In fairness both examples were circa 4-5 years old, so will wear differently, however, the TT felt more compliant on the road and seemed a bit more responsive although not a huge amount of difference between them. The decision maker for me was the simple fact the uplift to an 'equivalent' mileage TTS was going to cost me between £7k-£8k for what is realistically some minor differences that made no difference to me, including no faster in real road driving, but the cost of repairing the seats, magnetic dampers (eye watering!) soon had me thinking the S-line Quattro was a good compromise. Certainly in terms for value, for what is really a toy for me.

No regrets, even if I have taken the TT to Stage 2+ (and still for quite a bit less than a TTS would have cost), however you need to consider your budget, and remember any TT that is coming up to 5 years old / 40k miles is going to need some money spending so it would be wise to buy as new / lower mileage as possible.


----------

